# Hooray for FREE Oysters at Gilligans!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Come out today at 4pm for FREE Oysters, $1 off drinks, plenty of sunshine, and friendly faces!! 

The weather is awesome, the drinks are cold, and we're so excited to have all of our fishing forum friends join us!!


XOXO - Humpday Hottie's 

- Kyra, Logan, & Marissa


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Got ccard machines?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump for the usual event for the past 6 years


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

if i can find it im gonna head down. pcola beach im guessing?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

froggy said:


> if i can find it im gonna head down. pcola beach im guessing?


This is located on Property at The Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach, Pool Side and Gulf of Mexico View. You can either walk in the front door of the hotel and exit out the back, and then head West / Right to the Tiki Hut.

Or you can walk around the West Side of the hotel, and between Crabs / Putt-Putt to the backyard (That is we do)

Make sure you tell Kyra, or any other employee you are a newbie from the Pensacola Fishing Forum for VIP treatment over the tourists.


----------

